# Derosa King fit?



## milobc (Aug 10, 2009)

Can anyone please explain the weird sizing that derosa uses. what size will fit a 6'2 male with a 34" inseam. I am currently on a 58 cm roubaix s works.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

pay attention to the top tube measurement.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm 6-0, longer legs, ride a 57. My King 3 is a 67 w/integrated seat mast. Enac is correct, compare top tube length and go from there.


----------

